# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Tranzicija kod porođaja - što i kako?

## Fidji

Već dugo hoću to pitati, sad kad sam blizu poroda me baš zanima.

Cure koje su rodile prirodno spominju pojam tranzicije u porodu.
Možete mi malo objasniti na što se to točno odnosi? 

Ja u svom naglom, induciranom, zdripanom porođaju uopće nisam zamijetila neke faze, sve je bilo brzo i intenzivno. Nadam se drugom prirodnijem porodu...

----------


## Alamama

u oba poroda je ta faza ostala u najjasnijem sjećanju  :Wink: 
Meni je specifično to što sam imala užasan poriv za tiskanjem a još je bilo prerano, i to mi je oba puta bilo najteže.
S time da je duljina trajanja bila bitno različita, prvi put cca pola sata a drugi put cca par minuta  :Smile: 
Blagodati drugog poroda  :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

Tranzicijom (a ja dugo nisam znala da se to zove tranzicija) ili prijelaznom fazom se smatra zadnji period prvog porodjajnog doba, do momenta izgona, odnosno pocetka drugog porodjajnog doba. Bas razmisljam ovih dana kako imamo ruznu rijec za rodjenje djeteta-izgon! 
Tranzicija je otprilike doba otvaranja od 7 do 10 cm. To je ono najzahtjevnije, ali i najkrace razdoblje.

----------


## Fidji

Niš mi nije jasno.   :Laughing:

----------


## ivonna

To je meni bilo ono razdoblje kad sam u mukama naredjivala MM-u: Idi van po njih, trazi ih, nek odmah dodju...ja vise ne mogu....

----------


## Shiny

Ja ću tiskaaaati..baš me brigaaaa...e baš tako...  :Laughing:

----------


## VedranaV

http://pregnancy.about.com/cs/childb.../blclass3e.htm

I pogledaj si thread na 
http://www.mail-archive.com/ozmidwif.../msg21645.html

----------


## marta

Fidji, jel ti zelis o tjelesnim manifesacijama ili onim psihickim?

Fizicki, to je ono sto dijanam kaze. A sto se osjecaja tice...

Mene je u sva tri poroda tranzicija (iliti "sat ocaja") opako dernilo. Doduse u ovom trecem najslabije, odnosno, bila sam negdje u nekom zabacenom kutku mozga donekle svjesna da sam u tranziciji... Uglavnom mijesali su mi se osjecaji nemoci, klonulosti, zelje da se sve zavrsi kako god bilo. To ti je onaj trenutak kad i rodilja koja zeli prirodni porodjaj razmislja o epiduralnoj (makar je naravno prekasno), drozgama svih vrsta i podvrsta, samoubojstvu, ubojstvu drugih... ok, karikiram, uglavnom se osjecas da vise jednostavno ne mozes. 

Ja sam sad zadnji put izjavila, ja cu sad malo plakati nad svojom sudbinom... Ali srecom MM je bio pripremljen i spreman na to. Zapravo najbolje je kad te netko jednostano podsjeti na to da ce beba uskoro van.

----------


## ms. ivy

meni nije bilo tako strašno.

trajalo je nekih 40 min, najgore je bilo što sam jaaako htjela tiskati a nisam smjela. više naporno nego izvanzemaljski bolno. psihički mi nije bilo baš teško, samo se ne sjećam najbolje tog dijela, onako izmaglica... ali se sjećam da sam mm-u za neke trudove govorila, ovaj je baš bolio - dakle imala sam snage njemu objasniti da sam ok i držim konce u rukama. :namig:

i strašno me živciralo što sam se držala za rukohvat stola na nekom spoju a krčmar mi pomicao ruku niže da me ne žulja... hebemu pusti me na miru!   :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

Ja se sjećam osjećaja da ne mogu više, onako totalna nemoć, očaj, plakala sam.

----------


## mamma san

...ako je to ona faza na koju mislim da je..onda pretpostavljam da je bilo onda kad sam si izgrizla usta, a med.sestra i MM su mi stavili mokru gazicu na usta koju sam bijesno zafikarila nekamo (mislim čak i na hodnik ispred boksa)...i dok sa skidala baš sve zvijezde s neba doktoru koji mi nije htio pomoći...i dok je MM ispričavajuće se uvjeravao curke iz predrađaone (zatvarajući vrata da me ne slušaju) da valjda neću još tako dugo...

...mislim da me je bolilo....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kejt

> To je meni bilo ono razdoblje kad sam u mukama naredjivala MM-u: Idi van po njih, trazi ih, nek odmah dodju...ja vise ne mogu....


isto, baš isto ovako

----------


## Fidji

Sad mi je sve jasno.  :Smile:

----------


## buby

kaj da velim, kada prođe - onda je cerek. to su onda vojničke priče  :Laughing:  
ali tada :shock: - pain!
bitno je vraćati se na fokus - došla sam roditi svoje dijete, uskoro ću cmakati bebača!  :Kiss:

----------


## litala

sto su mi porodi kraci, ta mi je tranzicija sve intenzivnija. kraca ali intenzivnija  :Sad: 

sest mjeseci nakon zadnjeg poroda nisam mogla ni pomisliti na jos jedan porod a da ne padnem u depresiju   :Crying or Very sad:  

totalna nemoc, intenzivne i dugacke kontrakcije, ma opci raspad sistema... sreca da sam citala o tome prije poroda u searsovoj the birth book a tamo je bas dobro opisana, to me drzalo na povrsini...

kad je leo napunio sest mjeseci, ocaj je poceo jenjavati. ali me jos nije do kraja napustio...

----------


## dijanam

Evo malo ohrabrenja prvorotkama   :Wink:  
Ja se ne sjecam da je moja faza tranzicije bila takva. Bila je bolna i trazila je izdrzljivosti, ali se ne sjecam da sam se gubila ili da sam ijednom pomislila "ja ne mogu vise" ili ista blizu toga. Nije bilo tako strasno.

----------


## ms. ivy

dijanam, jesi bila na dripu? ja ne znam kako bi bilo bez dripa, pretpostavljam dulje ali... više ili manje bolno?

----------


## ivonna

> Ja ću tiskaaaati..baš me brigaaaa...e baš tako...


Upravo tako, ubacila sam ja i koje tiskanje u cijeloj toj muci. Znam samo da sam Dr. kad je dosla pitala: Jel ovo najjace sto ce me bolit, hoce li jace bolit?...

A zapravo sad kad gledam unatrag - imala sam stvarno lagan porod - na stol legla oko 18 mislim - rodila u 19.34

----------


## berlinka

Ja se čudim ženama koje imaju snage vrištat, psovat, udarat...   :Laughing:   ja sam u toj fazi bila u takvoj komi da nisam mogla reći ni a, kaže MM da sam bila blijeda ko krpa. Nisam bila svjesna da je to najteža faza, već sam mislila da sam na pola puta i da neću izdržati tiskanje... Tada sam i ja poželjela epiduralnu jer sam pomislila da su mi prirodan porod ionako pokvarili bušenjem vodenjaka i vezanjem za stol.
Da mi je bar netko tada rekao da prolazim kroz "najžešću" fazu.

----------


## klia

U toj su mi fazi valjda šibnuli drip. Sjećam se samo da su mi se trbušni mišići sami od sebe stezali a ja se, bez svoje volje, savijala i tiskala (makar nisam smjela). Također spadam u šutljive rodilje jer nemam energije za reći a. Interesantno kako se više sjećam nekih detalja stanja svoga uma, nego same boli. Npr. znam da je ispred mene na zidu bio ooogroman sat, a ja nisam znala očitati s njega koliko je sati.... Također, sjećam se vlastita fokusiranja na uzorak svoje spavaćice - rombovi, sami rombovi...  :Laughing:  Izgrizla sam mužu ruke, sad si mislim što da mu ponesemo na drugi porod da se to ne dogodi. :Laughing:

----------


## litala

klia, meni je tako bilo i bez dripa... bas tako - sve se odvija bez mene a ja sam totalno nemocna...

jedino sto ti je bilo bolje su - rombovi! ja sam sva tri puta imala istu spavacicu - s pcelama (vise lice na ogromne muhe zunzare - fuuuuujjjjj)

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Uglavnom mijesali su mi se osjecaji nemoci, klonulosti, zelje da se sve zavrsi kako god bilo. To ti je onaj trenutak kad i rodilja koja zeli prirodni porodjaj razmislja o epiduralnoj (makar je naravno prekasno), drozgama svih vrsta i podvrsta, samoubojstvu, ubojstvu drugih... ok, karikiram, uglavnom se osjecas da vise jednostavno ne mozes.


marta, hvala ti što si me prosvjetlila. Mene je bilo UŽASNO sram što sam nekih pola sata prije nego što sam rodila k'o zadnja bijednica išla žicati doktora epiduralnu i nikako si to nisam mogla oprostiti. Sad vidim da je to normalna reakcija - srećom, stvarno je bilo prekasno.

Ono što je mene u tom periodu tranzicije ubilo u pojam jest da mi je samo pola sata prije doktor rekao da sam na 5 prstiju i da će mi trebati još minimalno 5 sati. Da mi je rekao (a nije mogao znati da ću se preostalih 5 cm otvoriti u ekspresnih sat vremena) da ću roditi za jedan sat mislim da ne bih bilo toliko neizdrživo, ali mene je u stvari satrla pomisao na to da me čeka još minimalno 5 takvih sati i da ću izgubiti svu potrebnu snagu za izgon. 

Nakon što sam ovo pročitala možda ću si (jednog dana) lakše oprostiti što u toj fazi uopće nisam mislila na Kalebovu dobrobit, nego bih (da sam mogla - na sreću, bilo je prekasno) uzela bilo što protiv bolova. Nimalo se ne ponosim time, no tako je bilo i sad mi je jasnije i zašto.

----------


## marta

LR mislim da ti tu doista nema nista za oprastanje il neoprastanje. fora je u tome da, pod jedan, doktori previse pricaju gluposti, a pod dva, taj osjecaj u tranziciji je normalan samo u nasem porodiljstvu (jel se to tako kaze) potpuno neprepoznat.
_Felix editirala neprimjerenu rijec_

----------


## spooky

> ja ne znam kako bi bilo bez dripa, pretpostavljam dulje ali... više ili manje bolno?


Prvi put sam dobila drip i bilo je baš teško za izdržati jer sam imala osjećaj da su kontrakcije spojene i nisam se imala vremena odmoriti, a drugi put sam bila bez dripa do zadnjih 5 minuta i nemam pojma zašto su mi ga i onda šibnuli. 
Bez dripa je bilo super - kontrolirala sam se odlično, uspjevala sam prodisati svaki trud i točno sam osjećala kako se bebica spušta.

----------


## Ancica

Luna, nemoj si nikako predbacivat osjecaj krivnje za trazenje epiduralne u tom kriticnom trenutku. Time sto rijecima trazimo epiduralnu u stvari ne trazimo epiduralnu nego da damo do znanja da smo u krizi i da nam je potrebna pomoc i podrska.

Ja sam na mom (drugom) porodu imala doulu i s njom dogovor da ne odbijam epiduralnu apriori ali da ako je zatrazim da me pokusa usmjeriti na druge nacine. naravno, kada smo o tome razgovarali mjesecima prije poroda to je bila cista apstrakcija. Al kad je doslo vrijeme i mene lupila "bespomocna minuta", moja doula je tocno po dogovoru, k'o vurica, rekla "a da probas prvo pod tus pa da onda vidimo kako je?" i tako smo skrenuli temu s epiduralne i ubrzo skuzili da sam u tranziciji i da je to to.

Nije "moment slabosti" nista cega se trebamo sramiti, on je prirodan dio poroda. Ono cega se kao drustvo trebamo sramiti je da najcesce nemamo podrsku koja nam je potrebna u tim trenutcima da prebrodimo taj najtezi dio.

----------


## mamma Juanita

svi osjećaji nemoći, prejakog bola i svi porivi u tranziciji su normalni.
samo nije normalno od žene očekivati da u tim trenucima obavezno šuti, kao fol "štedi energiju"  :Rolling Eyes:  , jer ako joj je lakše da viče, nek viče.
mislim, to da bi se zbog toga trebale sramit mi je stvarno ono  :Mad:  .

i sve što ti tad treba je da te netko uvjeri da si blizu finisha, da se porod bliži kraju i da treba izdržati još skroz malo i beba je tu i nema više boli  :Smile:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo pisala kad i Ančica, potpisujem.

----------


## dijanam

> dijanam, jesi bila na dripu? ja ne znam kako bi bilo bez dripa, pretpostavljam dulje ali... više ili manje bolno?


Ne znam, nikad nisam okusila drip. Ali, evo litala spominje da je njoj bilo tako i bez dripa, tako da ja to ne bi vezala iskljucivo za drip, ali vjerujem da je ipak malo teze s njim.

----------


## josie

> Evo malo ohrabrenja prvorotkama   
> Ja se ne sjecam da je moja faza tranzicije bila takva. Bila je bolna i trazila je izdrzljivosti, ali se ne sjecam da sam se gubila ili da sam ijednom pomislila "ja ne mogu vise" ili ista blizu toga. Nije bilo tako strasno.


ovo potpisujem, stvarno sam dobro morala proći svoj porod u glavi da se sjetim točno kako je bilo, a eto dijanam opisa.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Hvala vam, cure.  :Heart:  

Istina je, samo mi je trebalo da mi netko kaže da sam blizu - onih 5 cm koji su mi bili u glavi u potpunosti su me demoralizirali. Eh, da sam znala da sam pola sata od finiša, mislim da bih propjevala te zadnje trudove...  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

ah to je jedan od razloga sto mene ljute doktori. cemu prognoze rodit cete sad, za tri sata, za pet dana...ko da oni to uopce znaju. bilo bi puno logicnije i ljudskije da ako vec moraju komentirati kazu nesto ohrabrujuce.

----------


## berlinka

[quote="Luna Rocco"]


> Mene je bilo UŽASNO sram što sam nekih pola sata prije nego što sam rodila k'o zadnja bijednica išla žicati doktora epiduralnu i nikako si to nisam mogla oprostiti.


Ja mislim da si ti Luna prestroga prema sebi! Kolko znam, ti si imala indukciju + veliku bebu i ja ti se divim da si to izdržala! Ja sam također htjela prirodan porod i borila se za njega koliko sam god mogla, ali mislim da bih u tvom slučaju pristala na carski... Mislim da ti možeš biti samo ponosna na svoju izdržljivost!   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

> ah to je jedan od razloga sto mene ljute doktori. cemu prognoze rodit cete sad, za tri sata, za pet dana...ko da oni to uopce znaju. bilo bi puno logicnije i ljudskije da ako vec moraju komentirati kazu nesto ohrabrujuce.


Potpisujem u potpunosti!

Luna,   :Laughing:    (kao što si u priči napisala - par minuta prije izgona: "nemam više snage za hopsanje i odlučujem mirno umrijeti. ")

----------


## tridesetri

ja se dobro sjecam tranzicije. ta faza stvarno nije dugo trajala ali je bila dosta dramaticna. imala sam strahovit nagon za tiskanjem, tj. pritisak na debelo crijevo, potpuno me obuzeo osjecaj panike, malo sam cak kao izgubila svijest od boli, dva puta sam cak rekla "ne mogu, ne mogu" na sto mi je babica hladno rekla "je, gospodjo pa ak vi ne mozete, ja ne znam tko ce"   :Mad:  eto inace po knjigama pise da faza tranzicije upravo tako treba izgledati, i da je to sve normalno, ta navala adrenalina i osjecaj panike, pa cak i povracanje i sl. ali valjda je moja babica propustila to predavanje   :Grin:   pa mi je jos na kraju maltene pa trebalo biti neugodno sto sam se eto malo izgubila. sva sreca da je mm bio sa mnom...

----------


## litala

> Ono što je mene u tom periodu tranzicije ubilo u pojam jest da mi je samo pola sata prije doktor rekao da sam na 5 prstiju i da će mi trebati još minimalno 5 sati. Da mi je rekao (a nije mogao znati da ću se preostalih 5 cm otvoriti u ekspresnih sat vremena) da ću roditi za jedan sat mislim da ne bih bilo toliko neizdrživo, ali mene je u stvari satrla pomisao na to da me čeka još minimalno 5 takvih sati i da ću izgubiti svu potrebnu snagu za izgon.


mislim stvarno da su totalno bezobrazni   :Mad:  

otkud njemu m.da da daje takve pausalne ocjene koliko ce kojoj zeni trebat da se otvori. bas mi dignu zivac...

inace, meni je ovaj zadnji put bilo najteze. al sam u 705 pogledala na sat i *znala* da je kraj blizu. da nece trajat duze od pola sata, maksimalno 45minuta, sat vremena...

i trajalo je nepunih 25 minuta. bilo je pakleno, al da sam mislila da ce trajat satima, mislim da bih se i ja prepustila da umrem   :Wink:

----------


## tridesetri

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ono što je mene u tom periodu tranzicije ubilo u pojam jest da mi je samo pola sata prije doktor rekao da sam na 5 prstiju i da će mi trebati još minimalno 5 sati. Da mi je rekao (a nije mogao znati da ću se preostalih 5 cm otvoriti u ekspresnih sat vremena) da ću roditi za jedan sat mislim da ne bih bilo toliko neizdrživo, ali mene je u stvari satrla pomisao na to da me čeka još minimalno 5 takvih sati i da ću izgubiti svu potrebnu snagu za izgon. 
> 
> 
> mislim stvarno da su totalno bezobrazni   
> 
> ...


vrlo slican slucaj kod mene. od kad su me prikopcali na drip do tranzicije me uopce nitko nije pregledao, nego je sestra samo ulazila i trgala one papirice od ctg-a, nosila bi ih doktoru, a u daljini se culo "ova je prvorotka, ta nece do jutra", tako da je meni isto to najteze palo jer sam mislila da ce ta bol trajati satima. da mi je netko rekao da je to tranzicija i da cu za 15 minuta roditi, sasvim bih drugacije to podnjela, sigurna sam.

----------


## klia

Evo vidim, sve pišete koliko je tranzicija otprilike trajala, a meni se čini da je bila puno duža od 25 minuta! :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

to je valjda skroz individualno, od poroda do poroda.
meni je recimo na prvom porodu pod dripom i u ležanju trajala oko cca 20min-pola sata.
na drugom je to bila doslovno minuta-dvije. mislim da je meni voda jako olakšavale te najteže trenutke.

----------


## Lilly

Luna, ja mislim da doktori bez veze daju te procjene i valjda prema tome kako ocjene zenu ili dodaju ili oduzmu, vec prema tome sta misle da ce je bolje motivirati.

Inace, potpisujem Martu.

----------


## tanja_b

Kod mene je procjena trajanja poroda ovisila o trajanju rukometne utakmice   :Mad:   čim je utakmica završila, gle, nekim čudom su zaključili da je vrijeme za finiš!

----------


## TinnaZ

Prvi porod sa dripom, trajao cca 7 sati + 2h vozikanja sa puknutim vodenjakom i traženja bolnice gdje će pustiti muža, pola od toga vremena sam osjećala da ne mogu više, da se gubim, na kraju sam željela da se sve završi pod bilo koju cijenu, stvarno mislim bilo koju. Znam da sam se pokušavala suspregnuti da ne vrištim jer me je bilo sram, a tada su krikovi koji su se prolomili iz mene bili valjda gori nego da se nisam susprezala. Babica mi je govorila da prestanem vrištati, da se druge rodilje budu prestrašile, i neka pogledam kako se mlada rodilja u susjednom boksu super nosi sa trudovima. Zabunom su mislili da mi je to drugi porod, pa su valjda i drip nafrljili kao višerotki. Nitko mi nije ništa govorio niti objasnio. Beba 3580gr.
Plakala sam satima i danima poslije poroda, bila je epiziotomija i sve ostalo; to nije bilo nikako ono što sam ja željela od toga tako očekivanog i priželjkivanog trenutka. 

Drugi porod; osjetila sam da je stvarno porod  a ne zafrkancija tek pred sam kraj, možda nešto više od pola sata; sjećam se da sam mislila da to još nije ono pravo jer nisam niti blizu nikakve faze očaja kao u prvom porodu, da ja mogu još izdržati, prvo grrr ispustila sam kad je glavica već išla van, a kada su babice dotrčale i rekle da se okrenem na leđa ja sam pomislila "pa nemoguće da je već to". Porod je trajao cca 24h, bez dripa. Beba 4550gr.

----------


## ivana s

ja se stvarno ne sjećam da me u netkom trenutku strašno bolilo niti sam gubila svijest, kad sam osjetila potrebu za tiskanjem odmah je došao dr. bila sam skroz otvorena i rekao mi da tiskam. ali nakon prvog tiskanja kaže on meni "e neeee tako tako, tako nećemo ništa postići", to me ubilo u pojam, samo sam mislila da ja to neću moći ali na sreću da je to stvarno tako prirodno da ide samo od sebe, samo te ta glupa izjava izbedira u tako osjetljivom trenutku!
uglavnom i mene je najviše mučilo koliko dugo će sve to trajati i koliko jače će me boliti. danas kad se sjetim poroda sve mi je divno i nadam se da će i drugi biti takvi!

----------


## klia

Tina, jesi drugi put imala epizitomiju i je li ti sve ostalo na mjestu ili se spustilo?

----------


## ivana s

netkom=nekom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

Kojem mjestu, kako misliš da li se spustilo (tko)?

Odbila sam epiziotmiju, popucala sam jer je izašla glavica, primalje se nisu baš snašle jer valjda obično kod epiziotomija tijelo odmah iza glave samo izleti van, a moj bebač je malo zaštekao; zato su tiskale na trbuh pa sam popucala. No, oporavak je bio mila majka u usporedbi sa onim oporavkom nakon epiziotmije. Veselo sam otišla doma 3-ći dan, išla na izlet od 100km nakon 15 dana, a dr. je kolutala očima kao kak sam popucala, kao eto iz razloga jer se nisam besprijekorno povinovala njihovim rutniskim postupcima.

----------


## TinnaZ

> "e neeee tako tako, tako nećemo ništa postići"


E kad se sad sjetim takvih glupavih izjava koje ubiju rodilju u pojam ... mislim kao da se još prije 100 godina žene nisu porađale same i nije bilo dr. da im kaže jel tiskaju dobro ili loše.

Srećom meni nije bilo nikoga osim muža u rađaoni na drugom porodu (dotrčali su na sam kraj), pa sam se ja ponašala kako mi je pasalo. Sjećam se da mi je bio nagon za mokrenje, primalja je rekla da sam već bila na wc-u i da budemo išli malo kasnije i otišla je .... a ja sam si mislila dobro ako ne mogu na wc bogme se ne budem niti susprezala, pa makar morali zvati onda čistaćicu. I ostala sam sama sa mužem, prepuštala sam se potpuno tijelu koje mi je dirigiralo, znači valjda sam malo i tiskala, a onda sam se čudila kak se na kraju nije izašla nikakva tekućina. I to je sve bilo na boku. Dok su oni dotrčali da me okrenu, glavica se je već vidjela. Zato se valjda niti ne sjećam one ružne faze kad svi navijaju tiskajte, tako nećemo ništa postići, a ti padneš u očaj jer već daješ sve od sebe. I onda zaključe kako ipak to ne radiš dovoljno dobro, pa ti malo nalegnu na trbuh ... (ovaj put me primalja pitala da li smije, dozvolila sam iz razloga jer sam osjetila da je negdje zapelo, a i muž je spomenuo loš ctg).

----------


## Kejt

> I onda zaključe kako ipak to ne radiš dovoljno dobro, pa ti malo nalegnu na trbuh ...


isto su napravili i meni i naravno da sam imala gadnu epiziotomiju 
jedva, ali baš jedva, sam nekako sjela u auto kad sam išla doma, plakalo mi se od muke 
kako je tek moralo bit elici kad su ju stisnuli i pogurali van   :Sad:  

sve sam ovo već rekla na 'ko zna kol'ko topica al jednostavno ne mogu zaboravit, nikako da se pomirim s tim

----------


## TinnaZ

Normalno je da se teško zaboravlja. Ponekad žene epiziotomiju doživljavaju kao seksulano sakaćenje, silovanje i slično, a kad to tako doživiš ne znam kako uopće zaboraviti .... isti slučaj je i kod mene (prvi porod). Za razliku od drugog poroda gdje je bilo uz moj pristanak i osjećaji su mi savim normalni i pozitivni. Doduše na drugom porodu nije bila epizitomija, pa nisam to doživjela kao nasilje nad mojim tijelom, nego sam popucala, a to sam onda doživjela da dolazi od moje bebe, a sve što dolazi od mojeg čeda vrijedno je pretrpjeti.
Prvi puta također nisam mogla uopće ući u auto, ležala sam na zadnjem sjedalu nekako na boku, muž mi je donio veliki jastuk na koji sam naslonila glavu, a drugi put sam se stisnula na zadnjem sjedalu normalno i dovezla doma sa punim autom ljudi i djetetom i bila sva hepi.

Indukcija bez ozbiljnih indikacija i bez pristanka žene je s mojeg gledišta = nasilje u porodu nad ženom i bebom, i ne znam da li ću ikada promijeniti mišljenje o tome.

----------


## ana.m

Aaaaaaa, sad i ja znam kak se zvalo TO na mom porodu. Mada je i moj bio i zdripan, i prokidanje vodenjaka i....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klia

Htjedoh reći jesu li ti se spustili organi zdjelice nakon poroda (mjehur, maternica)? 
Naime, neki dan sam na pregledu pričala malo sa svojim ginićem o epizitomiji (koju bih u drugom porodu voljela zaobići jer mi je oporavak nakon prvog djeteta bio strava). On kaže da se zna dogoditi da babica uspije izvrsno sačuvati vanjski dio vagine, bez epi, a iznutra da mogu biti grozne rupture, sve do provirivanja crijeva (citiram). Navodno je jednom takvo unutrašnje oštećenje šivao sat vremena. Također, kaže da se posljedice pucanja mogu osjetiti godinama kasnije u vidu spuštanja organa. Zato me baš zanimaju vaša iskustva po tom pitanju, pogotovo vas koje ste rađale veliku djecu bez epizitomije.

----------


## marta

klia, ja nisam imala nikakve unutarnje rupture vagine.
inace mislim da se medjicom zove samo vanjski dio izmedju rodnice i anusa. a za takve unutrasnje rupture sam na vise mjesta citala da se dogadjaju ako recimo beba drzi rukicu kraj glavice ili nekako slicno tome, u svakom slucaju podignuto. a kako kod nas doktori pri porodu uopce ne obracaju paznju na takve "detalje" onda je moguce i da su neki to povezali s velikom novorodjencadi.

a za spustene organe zdjelice su krivi rastegnuti misici a svaki voljni misic se falabogu moze voljno i ucvrstiti da ne kazem i nabildati. kegelovim vjezbama, vagitrimom, il japanskim kuglicama, kako tko voli...

----------


## TinnaZ

Ako kažem ha, ha, neće ti biti ništa jasno.

Zato pročitaj ovo (sve redom po mogućnosti, a naročito od Marsden Wagnera):
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...ategory/73/46/

a zatim ovo (a naročito dio Epiziotomija):
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...ategory/72/44/

pa ću ti onda odgovoriti. Uzmi u obzir i činjenicu da je tvoj ginekolog studirao vjerojatno oko 70-ih godina prošlog stoljeća, da se ne služi vjerojatno Internetom itd. itd.)

----------


## klia

Tina, hvala na člancima.
Ja sam imala rupture+epiz. i proživjela jedno grozno šivanje. Gin mi je rekao da su mi vjerojatno loše dali anesteziju.




> pokazuje da je omjer dubokih napuknuća bio najniži (0.9 posto) kod žena bez epiziotomije i koje nisu bile ograničene na ležeći položaj; najveći postotak dubokih napuknuća (27.9 posto) bio je kod žena koje su rađale u stremenu i sa epiziotomijom. (Borgatta et al. 1989:295) To dokazuje da i položaj u kojem žene rađaju ima velikog utjecaja na učestalost spontanih puknuća.


Eh, kad bih ja mogla roditi u nekom drugom položaju, a ne s nogama u zraku! :/ No, odlučila sam definitivno: bilo kako bilo, na porod idem s planom porođaja. 

G mi je još rekao da sam ja imala onakon težak oporavak jer mi je tijelo loše reagiralo na raspadanje konca.
Eh, i da ne zaboravim: spomenuo mi je da bez epiz. može kasnije doći do seksualnih problema (vjerojatno zbog raširene rodnice).

(Mislim da ću mu ponijeti neke od ovih članaka drugi puta na pregled) 8)

----------


## Fidji

Draga Klia,
ja sam idem na trudnički tečaj, dakle kakvih sam se sad "lovačkih priča" naslušala o epiziotomiji...pretužno.

----------


## TinnaZ

Draga Klia, o izboriti se za položaj pročitaj ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=325126#325126

O bolnom šivanju epiziotomoje isto ima negdje topić, pa će ti biti jasni razlozi. Ima negdje i topić zove se nekako u stilu Kiretaže bez anestezije, pa će ti biti jasne i šivanje epiziotomije. Savjet: na dobrom si putu, ne daj se smesti od ginekologa ili drugog osoblja koje nije u toku sa najnovijim saznanjima.

----------


## Frida

> Eh, i da ne zaboravim: spomenuo mi je da bez epiz. može kasnije doći do seksualnih problema (vjerojatno zbog raširene rodnice).


Moram staviti jedan   :Laughing:  na ovu njegovu izjavu! Ja nisam imala epi, a sexualni život nam je bolji nego prije!
Mislim da su problemi izgledniji sa epijem, kako fizički tako i psihički, naime (ovo mi je objanio moj dok) epi je mini kirurški zahvat. Rez boli, pretpostavljam da ostaje ožiljak koji može smetati, a da ne spominjem strah koji je prisutan kod žena koje su imale epi.
Ovo pišem iz pozicije nekoga tko nije prošao epi, ako lupetam ispravite me!   :Love:

----------


## dijanam

> (Mislim da ću mu ponijeti neke od ovih članaka drugi puta na pregled) 8)


Ma daj Klia draga, ostavi se educiranja ginekologa koji te od pocetka trudnoce samo plasi iz pregleda u pregled i drzi se poruka s Izvorovog tecaja.
(Da te podsjetim, ima Izvor u Zadru, i ima krasne radionice o porodu   :Smile:  )

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ja sam imala rupture+epiz. i proživjela jedno grozno šivanje. Gin mi je rekao da su mi vjerojatno loše dali anesteziju.
> G mi je još rekao da sam ja imala onakon težak oporavak jer mi je tijelo loše reagiralo na raspadanje konca.
> Eh, i da ne zaboravim: spomenuo mi je da bez epiz. može kasnije doći do seksualnih problema (vjerojatno zbog raširene rodnice).


Joj Klia .... kaj bih ja sve sada tebi rekla. Ali nema potrebe, samo pročitaj članke sa onih linkova koje sam ti dala.
Prvo: ginić ti je djelomično u pravu, vjerojatno ti nisu uopće pričekali da anestezija počne djelovati, pa si proživjela na šivanju epiziotomije isto ono što i ja na šivanju svoje, poslije moga prvog poroda (drugi put sam se opametila, i izbacila dr. van iz rađaone kad mi je počela to isto raditi).
Drugo: imala si loš oporavak samim time što je epiziotomija rez mišića + ako je još k tome i loše sašivena, onda je to kombinacija od koje možeš pasti u depresiju, a ako to doživiš još i kao seksualno sakaćenja kao ja na  prvom porodu, onda je to kombinacija stvarno za plakanje.
I treće: tek uz epiziotomiju može doći do seksualnih problema, jer imaš ogroman rez, ogroman izbrazdni frankeštajnski i duboki ožiljak, koji boli i do godinu dana poslije, i koji je čak i meni samoj i sada fuj (tek nakon 3 godine sam ga se ohrabrila dotaknuti).
Sex poslije poroda bez epiziotomije je bolji, jer dobiješ poslije takvog poroda onu žensku hrabrost, samosvijest i slobodu; a ne jad i tugu kao na porodu na kojem te rezuckaju i kasape neki potpuni stranci. I ništa te ne boli, i nema nikakvih ožiljaka (poslije prirodnih ruptura nisu mi ostali opipljivi ožiljci, za razliku onoga koji imam od epi).

----------


## Vrijeska

> a da ne spominjem strah koji je prisutan kod žena koje su imale epi.


da, nažalost :/

----------


## klia

Dijanam, kakva ubačena reklama  :Laughing:  
Ma nemam ja dojam da on mene straši, nego je čovjek naprosto stara škola. Po pitanju seksa nakon epizitomije - ne pitajte. Toga kod nas nije bilo 6 tjedana nakon poroda (biži, ko bi se usudio :shock: kad ne možeš ni sjesti).
Po pitanju borbe, znam da ću zasigurno pokušati pregovarati. Ali stvarno nisam snažna da se u tome trenutku s nekime svađam. Nažalost. Osim ako hormoni ne učine čudo  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

mene je tranzicija pukla tek u kasnoj fazi izgona i trajala je sve dok nisam rodila, nekih 15-20min, otprilike. trudovi tek pred izgon su bili sasvim podnosljivi, u pauzama sam se i dalje smijala i opustala, ali kad je beba pocela ici van totalno sam se izgubila - kao da sam upala u bujicu rijeke koja je isla naprijed i postajala sve jaca i jaca a ja nisam mogla uciniti nista.

----------


## ninni

sad se malo sramim  :Embarassed:  , jer nakon dva poroda tek sad prepoznajem da je to ustvari bila tranzicija. kad me uhvatila totalna panika i shock od naglog pritiska na debelo crijevo ( o drugom porodu pričam, prvi je bio s epiduralnom pa ništa nisam osjetila).  imala sam osjećaj da će ću puknut, da će iz mene izletit kamion, traktor, tenk... nešto nevjerojatno. još uvijek mi je živ taj osjećaj zaprepaštenosti koji je bio jači od boli- ŠTA JE SAD OVO?????  pa sam počela dozivat doktora i babicu da odmah dolaze jer beba izlazi ...a kad su došli i skužili šta se događa, pa krenuli s uputama totalno sam se obezglavila i prestravila - gotovo, odustajem, ne mogu više.... ali onda me genijalni dr. matijević samo uhvatio za ruku i mirnim glasom rekao da nema nazad i da to moram obavit jer nitko drugi ne može bebu rodit umjesto mene. uf, odmah sam se skulirala, došla sebi i dalje ko pionir i mali štreber koncentirano nastavila pratit njihove upute kad treba disat a kad tiskat. i fakat sam to odradila vrhunski, gotovo profesionalno, he he. u nekoliko trudova moja je maca maja bila van. bez rezanja i pucanja. ha znači, to je tranzicija. grozno, ali fala bogu, kratko je trajalo.

----------


## Fidji

ninni, po tvojoj priči se vidi što znači prava riječ u pravo vrijeme.

----------


## TinnaZ

cure, koje niste znale da je to tranzicija - da li bi vam bilo lakše da vam je netko rekao da je to to, i da je ostalo još samo malo, i da je zato tako teško?

----------


## klia

Sigurno bi.

----------


## ninni

> cure, koje niste znale da je to tranzicija - da li bi vam bilo lakše da vam je netko rekao da je to to, i da je ostalo još samo malo, i da je zato tako teško?


ma dobro, znala sam ja šta je to otprilike, i da sam pred samim krajem, samo nisam znala da se to zove tranzicija  :Embarassed:

----------


## Elly

> Evo malo ohrabrenja prvorotkama   
> Ja se ne sjecam da je moja faza tranzicije bila takva. Bila je bolna i trazila je izdrzljivosti, ali se ne sjecam da sam se gubila ili da sam ijednom pomislila "ja ne mogu vise" ili ista blizu toga. Nije bilo tako strasno.


Potpisujem.

Htjela sam, doduse, ugristi MM-a - i to dvaput   :Laughing:  -, ali najvise mi je u tim dugackim trudovima izmedju kojih vise nije bilo razmaka pomagala koncentracija i disanje - i saznanje da ce brzo sve biti gotovo.  :D 
Kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanjem, sestra je rekla da sam spremna, i tu je zavrsila tranzicija i poceo izgon.

----------


## TinnaZ

> ... i saznanje da ce brzo sve biti gotovo.  :D 
> Kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanjem, sestra je rekla da sam spremna, i tu je zavrsila tranzicija i poceo izgon.


kako si znala da će sve biti brzo gotovo?? Možda ti je to pomoglo da ne doživiš tranziciju kao očaj, jer da si mislila da će to trajati još 5 sati mislim da bi i ti pala u ono "ja to ne mogu".

----------


## Elly

> Elly prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... i saznanje da ce brzo sve biti gotovo.  :D 
> Kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanjem, sestra je rekla da sam spremna, i tu je zavrsila tranzicija i poceo izgon.
> 
> 
> kako si znala da će sve biti brzo gotovo?? Možda ti je to pomoglo da ne doživiš tranziciju kao očaj, jer da si mislila da će to trajati još 5 sati mislim da bi i ti pala u ono "ja to ne mogu".


Ne znam kako da ti to objasnim - to je jednostavno *osjecaj*, znas da ce brzo biti gotovo jer ti tijelo "radi" 200/h, trudovi stizu jedan drugog, ne stignes nista osim disati, jednostavno vidis i osjetis razliku od ranijih trudova sa velikim razmakom, znas i kazu ti da si skoro pa skroz otvorena, pa se razmak trudova sve vise priblizava, u tranziciji ga nema... Cijeli period tranzicije (od pocetka konstantnih trudova do izgona) je trajao samo 10 minuta. 

Lako mi je sad govoriti, no mislim da ne bih na tranziciju gledala kao na ocaj cak i da je trebalo trajati duze, jednostavno nisam dala da me to "pobijedi". Puno sam se educirala i citala o porodu, MM je bio samnom (sto je puno doprinijelo psihickoj stabilnosti   :Grin: ) i nekako podsvjesno znas da je to nacin na koji tijelo treba funkcionirati kako bi dobila svoju bebicu. 

Cak ni za vrijeme izgona, koji je bio spor jer su se trudovi prorijedili (sto je na kraju ispalo dobro jer je E imala pupcanu vrpcu omotanu oko bedra, sto mi na srecu babica nije rekla pa me nije radi toga obuzala panika) nisam osjecala ocaj. Vise malodusnost, zbog slabih trudova i velikih pauza izmedju tiskanja. No, osoblje je bilo super, ohrabrili su me, rekli da sve radim kako treba, pa je i ta malodusnost brzo prosla.

----------


## TinnaZ

> nas da ce brzo biti gotovo jer ti tijelo "radi" 200/h, trudovi stizu jedan drugog, ne stignes nista osim disati, jednostavno vidis i osjetis razliku od ranijih trudova sa velikim razmakom


Ova faza kad nisam mogla disati i trudovi idu jedan za drugim je mene čopila čim su mi dali drip, i trajala je do kraja. A drip su mi dali odmah. Trudove sa velikim razmakom nisam niti imala. Govorim o prvom porodu.

U drugom porodu mi je bilo ovako kako ti opisuješ, ali valjda zato jer sam odbila drip. Polagano prvo, a samo zadnjih sat vremena intenzivno, koncentriraš se, ne stigneš ništa osim disati, ali je izdrživo.

Ti si dobila drip ili nisi?

----------


## litala

> Lako mi je sad govoriti, no mislim da ne bih na tranziciju gledala kao na ocaj cak i da je trebalo trajati duze, jednostavno nisam dala da me to "pobijedi". Puno sam se educirala i citala o porodu, MM je bio samnom (sto je puno doprinijelo psihickoj stabilnosti  ) i nekako podsvjesno znas da je to nacin na koji tijelo treba funkcionirati kako bi dobila svoju bebicu.


meni je treci put tranzicija bila najgora. najkraca i najgora. 

iako sam radjala treci put, znala sam (i educirala i znala iz iskustva) sto je to sto me "spopalo", mm je treci put bio uz mene, znala sam da to tijelo odradjuje najtezi dio posla, kontala da nece trajat duze od pola sata (trajalo 20 minuta), pa mi sve to skupa nije pomoglo da ne osjetim ocaj, pravi, duboki, unutarnji ocaj i poraz nad tako jakim osjecajima...

do te mjere da me sest mjeseci nakon poroda prala depresija zbog odluke da je to bio posljednji porod koji odradjujem i da sam se zbog toga sto me tranzicija "pobijedila" odrekla sve svoje djece   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## litala

sad sam vidjela da sam vec pisala o tome...

----------


## TinnaZ

> do te mjere da me sest mjeseci nakon poroda prala depresija zbog odluke da je to bio posljednji porod koji odradjujem i da sam se zbog toga sto me tranzicija "pobijedila" odrekla sve svoje djece


  :Love:  o bokče moje

----------


## Elly

> Ti si dobila drip ili nisi?


Bez dripa, prvi (zasad jedini) porod.
Totalno prirodan vaginalni porod; jedino sto nisam mogla izbjeci su bili klistir i CTG (dozvolili su mi ipak jednu setnju do WC-a).

----------


## Felix

> kako si znala da će sve biti brzo gotovo?? Možda ti je to pomoglo da ne doživiš tranziciju kao očaj, jer da si mislila da će to trajati još 5 sati mislim da bi i ti pala u ono "ja to ne mogu".


a vidis, ja sam znala da ce biti jako brzo gotovo i ipak me copila tranzicija i razmisljanje 'kako cu ja to, ja to ne mooooguuuu'

----------


## TinnaZ

> a vidis, ja sam znala da ce biti jako brzo gotovo i ipak me copila tranzicija i razmisljanje 'kako cu ja to, ja to ne mooooguuuu'


a možeš si onda samo zamisliti očaj i želju da skončaš sve, kad misliš da će to trajati još 5 idućih sati, nikoga nema, niti babice niti doktora, samo muž i ti, a prije toga ti je babica rekla "pogledajte onu mladu rodilju u susjednom boksu kako se super drži, ajde nije to tako strašno, smirite se".

Mislim katastrofa koje neprimjerene riječi, pogotovo za prvorotku kojoj su na prijevaru uvalili drip, a nakon toga su trudovi odmah postali jedan trud bez prekida i bol koja mi je bila neusporediva sa ovom boli sa drugog poroda bez dripa.

----------


## Felix

da tinna, grozno. ne mogu si ni zamisliti kako je to tek tesko.
zato sam se rukama i nogama borila da odem roditi u graz.

----------


## litala

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> do te mjere da me sest mjeseci nakon poroda prala depresija zbog odluke da je to bio posljednji porod koji odradjujem i da sam se zbog toga sto me tranzicija "pobijedila" odrekla sve svoje djece  
> 
> 
>   o bokče moje



 :Heart:

----------


## Felix

plus to sto si imala muza uz sebe. kako je tek radjati sama kao prst?   :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

Grozno, pregrozno. Ja sam odmah ljuta na sve one koji ne žele biti uz svoju ženu, koji ne osjećaju taj poriv da je zaštite (iako je to relativno) dok rađa njihovo dijete. Ako već ne možemo roditi zajedno, a zajedno smo ga napravili, onda barem želim sve ono ostalo kaj mi muž može pružiti.

A što se tiče odlaska u Rijeku ili Graz ili neko treće mjesto -  ja sam sad smatrala: nisam više onako naivna kao na prvom porodu, imam pravo roditi svoje dijete u svojem gradu, neka mi samo netko pokuša sad prodati one fore kao prvi put, ako ne bude išlo drugačije pokupiti ću se sa kreveta i otići doma. Bila sam toliko ljuta i 2,5 godine nakon prvog poroda, da mi je to davalo snage za sve ono na drugom porodu. Doduše prodali su mi foru sa strahom da beba ne pusti mekonij, pa sam pristala na prokidanje vodenjeka, i to je moja greška što se nisam dovoljno i u tom dijelu raspitala. Srećom bilo je na samom kraju. Istina postoji još milion stvari koje laik ne može znati, uvijek je neka mogućnsot za podvaliti nešto ispod žita, ali ja sam baš imala volju za fight, željela sam se suočiti. Za treći put imam još više volje za "ajde nek' netko proba biti bezobrazan ili prodavati mi fore tipa malo dripeka da budete brže gotovi".

----------


## Melica

I ja tek sada shvatam sta me je to bilo spopalo  :Embarassed:   najvise me zbediralo kada je moj ginic rekao MM da necu roditi prije ponoci a bilo je tek 10 ujutro. Oko 9 su mi stavili Prostin-vag,tabletu i krenulo je otvaranje-prenijela sam 14 dana pa je porod bio induciran. U predradjaoni je bilo grozno,otjerala sam dva dr.koja su htjela prckati po meni, prikopcali su me na CTG i nisam mogla ni mrdnuti. Onda je jos jedan dr.pametnjakovic rekao,nakon sto je pogledao karton na kojem je valjda bila upisana i moja kilaza :"Pa vi ste uzasno sitni rodit cete bebu od 1,5kg." i to uz nekakav bezobrazni cerek pa sam mu odbrusila da ako nema sta pametno reci bolje neka suti,na sto je on u cudu izasao. Inace visoka sam 157 a otisla sam se poroditi sa 56 kg i bila sam jako ponosna na svoje kile jer sam u sedmom mjesecu imala samo 48 kg. A taj period tranzicije me je uhvatio dok su me vozili u radjaonu.Prvo sam rekla svom gin.da je krenulo, a on meni :"Pa tek je 15 casova, ma nema teorije nisi se mogla tako brzo otvoriti!" Pa sam ga lijepo pitala jer trudan on ili ja i ako kazem da je krenulo onda jeste, a onda sam osjetila takav bol da mi se ucinilo da sam izasla iz sopstvenog tijela i da gledam tamo neku jako blijedu zenu kako se muci i zapomaze,zica i ponasa se totalno neuravnotezno. Srecom brzo sam se "vratila" i moja curica je izletila kao metak,nakon drugog tiskanja, u 15:45. A MM-a mi je glupi gin.poslao kuci jer eto kao nece to jos. I nije imala 1,5 kg,bila je teska 3,470gr i duga 49 cm.

----------


## TinnaZ

Melice tak treba, ne dati se zafrkavati.

----------


## TinnaZ

> A MM-a mi je glupi gin.poslao kuci jer eto kao nece to jos. I nije imala 1,5 kg,bila je teska 3,470gr i duga 49 cm.


joj poludim na ovo, pa nije bit da muž bude sa ženom točno onaj trenutak kada beba izlazi van i da se divi ne znam čemu, nego je bitno da bude UZ ženu tijekom trudova da joj pruža podršku dok je tamo pipaju nekavi anonimusi bez imena i prezimena koji usput bacaju bezobrazne cereke i bacaju blesave komentare i time dokoncentriraju ženu i dižu joj adrenalin. Muž je taj koji onda to skrene na sebe i pruži podršku i zaštiti ženu.

----------


## Melica

Nisam bas najbolje shvatila TinnaZ sta si htjela reci. Naravno da je bit da MM bude uz zenu dok porod traje i pomaze kako god zna i umije ali njega je moj gin.otpeljao kuci i rekao zvati kada porod krene ali porod je krenuo puno prije no sto je gin.mislio i naravno MM-a nije zvao. Tezinu moje curice sam napisala zbog komentara onog ludog dr. koji je zakljucio, na osnovu moje konstitucije,  da ce i beba biti jako mala.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam pretpostavila da je tvoj muž tebe dovezao u bolnicu, a onda ga je dr. poslao kući uz opravdanje da nema svrhe da bude uz tebe dok "porod ne krene" odnosno dok ne krene zadnja faza poroda. Pa porod je i onaj početak, dok si sva prestrašena, dok očekuješ kad će početi trudovi, itd. Ali skužila sam da u nekim bolnicama imaju _predrađaone_ u koje muž ne smije, odnosno smije tek u rađaonu, a žena ide u rađaonu tek kad je skoro sve gotovo. Koja glupava procedura. Pa kaj ženi onda uopće i treba muž, kad sve ono najgore treba proživjeti sama. Izgleda da doktori u tim bolnicama smatraju da je porod samo ono na kraju kad beba ide van, a ovo prije je zafrkancija kad ne trebaš nikoga uz sebe. Sreća da su u Vž shvatili da je porod ono od početka, i da žena treba nekoga uz sebe od samog početka.
Još nam ostaje da se izborimo da shvate da je i ono nagovaranje žene da potpiše nekakve papire u prijemnoj sobi u kojoj nema muža, ne baš u svjetlu poštivanja ljudskih prava.

----------


## klia

Da, ni ja ne bih rekla da je tranzicija nesto neizdrzivo, ali meni je kriza dosla vise od iscrpljenosti i dugotrajnosti. Sada znam da je moja recenica: Ne mogu vise, izvadite ga na drugi nacin, bila dio toga osjecaja. Do kraja zivota ostat cu zahvalna lijecniku sto me nije poslusao i sto sam rodila vaginalno.

----------


## Asimon

> Sada znam da je moja recenica: Ne mogu vise, izvadite ga na drugi nacin, bila dio toga osjecaja.


i ja sam nešto slično izjavila, i zbog toga ću se grist do kraja života, jer iako sam to rekla u trenutku krajnjeg jada i nemoći, stavila sam svoje potrebe ispred djeteta   :Sad:   i stalno imam osjećaj da sam ga tom rečenicom izdala. Između ostalog, zbog te rečenice i danas plačem kad se sjetim svog poroda.
A u tom momentu kraj mene nije bilo ni muža (koji ovdje UOPĆE ne može biti uz ženu tijekom poroda), ni doktora ni babice.

----------


## TinnaZ

da, i na mom prvom i drugom porodu tijekom tranzicije nije bilo nikoga od medicinskog osoblja. ne mogu si niti zamisliti kao bi mi bilo da nije bilo muža, ja sam na prvom porodu vrištala i vikala ne mogu više, dajte mi nešto. Na drugom porodu tranizicija nije bila nimalo strašna, ja sam uvjerena zato što sam se izborila da porod bude bez dripa (kako li su me samo terorizirali zbog tog zahtjeva).

----------


## branka1

Joj, čitam sad sve ovo i nekako si mislim da ni mene nije tako jako pukla tranzicija prvi put. Sjećam se tog osjećaja pritiska na debelo crijevo, a oni ti govore da još ne smiješ tiskati. Grozno.
I sjećam se da sam u tom trenutku bila malo ljuta na MMa koji me je jadan cijelo vrijeme ohrabrivao i govorio mi kad je koji trud počeo popuštati (gledajući na CTG) jer sam mislila - daj me pusti, ne znaš ti kako ovo boli. Ali, hvala Bogu, nisam mu ništa rekla, nisam se izderala na njega jer sam znala koliko se trudi i bila sam dovoljno sabrana da ne budem bezobrazna prema njemu. Ostalog se ne sjećam baš kao neke faze očaja.

Ali sad me malo hvata strah jer se nadam, odn. željela bih ovaj put proći bez prokidanja vodenjaka i analgetika pa se bojim da će me puno više boljeti.
Dobro, prokidanje vodenjaka baš i nema neke veze, ono samo  potakne vlastite trudove, nije isto kao drip, ali ne bih htjela ni lijekove

----------


## TinnaZ

> Dobro, prokidanje vodenjaka baš i nema neke veze, ono samo potakne vlastite trudove, nije isto kao drip, ali ne bih htjela ni lijekove


 u krivu si za ovo, prokidanje vodenjaka jeste indukcija i umjetni početak poroda i mene je u tom trenutku počelo duplo jače boljeti iste sekunde, sreća da je to napravljeno na samom kraju
.
Pisala sam Gigi (koja se upravo vratila iz rodilišta) ovo:




> Gigi, jako slična situacija je bila kod mene. Uspjela sam se othrvati indukciji, i tek poslije poroda se pokazalo koliko je to dobro bilo i koliko je dobrobiti donijelo i mojem čedu (i zbog svega što beba dobije kroz priorodan porod) i meni (ispostavilo se da bi tko zna kako završilo za mene i bebu da se išlo umjetnim porodom).
> 
> Možeš pročitati moju priču na:
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19577
> 
> Imaš još topice koji se zovu Inducirani porod i Drip, a imaš i topic Istinski neinterventni porod
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25493
> 
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## branka1

Ne, ne mislim ja da to nije inducirani porod, dapače, nego sam samo mislila da ipak trudovi ne bole tako jako kao kod dripa.

Meni su kao trebali dati drip, ali je doc rekao da će mi prvo prokinuti vodenjak pa ćemo vidjeti, da neke žene od toga dobiju vlastite trudove. Tako je i bilo. Nisam imala osjećaj da su trudovi došli naglo i bili onako bolni kao što opisuju žene koje su dobile drip

----------


## TinnaZ

mene je nakon prokidanja vodenjaka isti tren počelo duplo jače boljeti, što je i logično kad malo razmisliš. Imaš ovdje o Induciranom porodu:

O Induciranom porodu ovdje :
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...highlight=drip

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...highlight=drip

Drip:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...highlight=drip

----------


## thalia

Sad tek vidim ovu temu i tek nedavno sam saznala da je to bila tranzicija i da je normalna. Inače, bilo me užasno sram, a sad mi je žao zbog toga.

Uglavnom, tražila sam epiduralnu, kao i većina, ali bila sam već 8 cm otvorena.
Meni je sat očaja trajao skoro dva sata. Baš dugo. Naime, nije mi pucao vodenjak i htjeli su ga prokinuti nakon 5 sati trudova. Srećom, pukao je sam. Uglavnom, tražila sam redom: Epiduralnu, da me ubiju, nisam željela na stolčić (rodila na stolčiću   :Grin:  ), rekla sam mužu da me stvarno jako boli i nek vade bebu iz mene i nek me režu (a baš to sam htjela izbjeći).



Grozno  :Crying or Very sad:  , ali prošlo je

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ne, ne mislim ja da to nije inducirani porod, dapače, nego sam samo mislila da ipak trudovi ne bole tako jako kao kod dripa.


 pa, da možda ne bole tako jako kao kod dripa, moglo bi se reći da sam osjećala da se mogu kontrolirati što nakon dripa nisam mogla, niti tijelo niti glas, niti misli.
Ali čemu prokidanje vodenjaka, obično ide brže ali i bolnije. Meni je bolje bilo onako kao u drugom porodu - laganini 24 sata, sve fino polako i izgurali sve kako treba.

----------

i ja tek sad vidim ovu temu...
ja sam na zadnjem porodu tranziciju odradjivala dobrim dijelom u autu, svadjajuci se s muzem, tipa boli me k****** sto je crveno na semaforu, VOZI!!!!
i u prijemnom u bolnici kad mi je sestra rekla a sad lijepo sjedi da ti uzmem podatke: ja njoj nema vremena rodit cu....
ona ma neces jos....
ja : ma kog fuc*** ti znas vodi me GOOREEEEEEEEEEEE

a moje istranke znaju kako je dug put liftom od prizemlja do cetvrtog kata....  :Laughing:  
litala  :Love:   budes se ti predomislila jos

----------


## branka1

Da, lijepo je znati da TO ima ime. 
Kad gledamo one filmske porode, izgleda da je njima cijeli porod jedna duuuuuuugačka tranzicija  :Laughing:

----------


## amaranth

Voljela bi da sam ovaj topic pročitala prije poroda. Moja je tranzicija trajala dva sata. Dva sata sam sjedila na stolčiću. Je li još neko tako dugo bio na stolčiću do izgona?
Nekako mi je sad lakše kad sam ovo pročitala

----------


## sandraf

ja se tranzicije s drugog poroda jako dobro sjecam. 

i mogu s distance reci da se radi o jednom od intenzivnijih dozivljaja ever.

taj osjecaj "rasta boli", sirenja kostiju zdjelice, babicine naredbe da ne tiskam, da jos malo sacekam, u tih nekoliko sekundi mi se skupio cijeli svemir i imala sam osjecaj da traje i traje. i osjecaj trenutnog olaksanja kad sam je vidjela dok je jos napola bila u meni. fantasticno.

da ne ispadne sve tako romanticno, u onom dijelu "rasta boli" jednom sam trazila carski, drugi put sam molila da me ubiju.

----------


## Ninči

A koliko najduže traje ta tranzicija? Znam da se ne može točno reći i da je kod svakoga različito, ali možda ste čuli neko najduže vrijeme trajanja? Koliko sam ja skužila po člancima i po vašim iskustvima- to je relativno kratko vrijeme, ali se čini kao da traje 200 godina. 

A utješno je bilo pročitati ovo sve jer tek ovih dana trebam roditi svoju prvu bebicu...pa će biti lijepo znati da kad mi bude najteže, neće barem dugo trajati i da je to znak da se porod bliži kraju!

----------


## TinnaZ

u drugom porodu ja ne znam kad sam točno bila u tranziciji, barem je nisam doživjela strašno, mislim da je to bilo pred kraj kad sam stiskala muža i puhala a da nisam mogla uloviti niti sekundu da progovorim, i onaj osjećaj pritiska kao da mi se piški (pa sam se pokušavala prvo suzdržati da se ne popiškim, a onda sam odh ...ebala sve i prepustila se misleći sad smo mi najvažniji) i kad sam to pomislila (i opustila se, pa neka sve ispadne van) bebica je krenula. I sljedeći trenutak su već primalje bile pored mene i bebica je izlazila van. Ne znam stvarno, možda pola sata  :? nemaš u tom trenutku pojam o vremenu (ja sam pomislila kad je krenula van, zar već, a gdje je ona bol kad pomišljaš da skočiš kroz prozor).
Razlika je možda bila u tome što je drugi porod bio relativno prirodan, a prvi takav da sam željela skakati kroz prozor ili si presuditi na neki drugi način.

----------


## Ninči

Hvala Tinna!  :Love:  

Ja mislim odbiti drip, tako da se nadam da će i meni taj tranzicijski dio proći malo lakše nego da sam pod dripom  :Grin:  Nadam se samo da ću se u tim trenutcima sjetiti razmišljati o tome kako je uskoro sve gotovo!  :Grin:

----------


## ribice

Moja tranzicija je bila grozna...ali tada nisam znala da me i to čeka...molila sam da sve to što prije završi..da me režu i izvade i spase dijete..da me ubiju jer ja to više jednostavno ne mogu..trajalo je sat i pol  i na kraju sam zamrla toliko da me muž pitao jel me još opće boli..a ja nisam više mogla ni jauknuti već samo kimnuti da da...
Ispucala sam skroz na skroz, ali bila je velika beba pa sam to i očekivala, kad je stigao mm s autom po nas ja jednostavno nisam mogla sjesti..na boku sam se vozila tih 10 min..
Sad znam što me čeka a i mm, obečajem da više neću tražiti pištolj u rađaoni   :Wink:

----------


## Lupko

Zašto vam je neugodno,zbog riječi ili misli koje ste izgovorile tokom najbolnijeg i najtežeg trenutka rađanja.Pa koliko njih kaže nikad više,pa želim umrjeti,mislim da je to totalno izvan svjesti zbog boli koja se osjeća u jakim i učestalim trudovima.Ja sam u trenucima nemoći također zapomagala da želim na carski,i nimalo se loše ne osjećam prema djetetu ili sebi,kaj bi trebala biti heroj rodilja pa da ne bubnem ništa.Molit Boga za snagu,a izgovaranje zapomaganja da ću umrjeti,da više nemogu apsolutno nikada nikome,a najmanje samoj sebi zamjeriti.

----------


## elin

kaj je to tranzicija, ja sam rodila prije 10 mjeseci i nikakvu tranziciju nisam imala, osam ako se pod tom lijepom riječi ne misli onaj period kad se jednostavno prestaneš boriti za vlastiti život i čekaš da te bog uzme k sebi.

----------


## marta

> kaj je to tranzicija, ja sam rodila prije 10 mjeseci i nikakvu tranziciju nisam imala, osam ako se pod tom lijepom riječi ne misli onaj period kad se jednostavno prestaneš boriti za vlastiti život i čekaš da te bog uzme k sebi.


  :Laughing:  

genijalan opis.

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

> Hvala Tinna!  
> 
> Ja mislim odbiti drip, tako da se nadam da će i meni taj tranzicijski dio proći malo lakše nego da sam pod dripom  Nadam se samo da ću se u tim trenutcima sjetiti razmišljati o tome kako je uskoro sve gotovo!


Na kraju nisam odbila drip....pukao mi vodenjak kad sam došla u rodilište pa me bilo pomalo strah išta zahtjevati  :Sad:  




> kaj je to tranzicija, ja sam rodila prije 10 mjeseci i nikakvu tranziciju nisam imala, osam ako se pod tom lijepom riječi ne misli onaj period kad se jednostavno prestaneš boriti za vlastiti život i čekaš da te bog uzme k sebi.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sad znam da su ove riječi 100% točne  :Grin:  

Inače- moja tranzicija je bila grozna!  :Rolling Eyes:  Sve ono što sam do svog poroda mislila da ću odbiti u tranziciji sam tražila  :Grin:   Prvo epiduralnu, pa carski, pa na kraju eutanaziju  :Grin:  Sreća pa je za prvo dvoje bilo prekasno, a zadnje se ne prakticira  :Grin:

----------


## argenta

Ja se ne sjecam tranzicije ni iz jednog poroda. Mislim da sam oba puta bila svjesna svega, od početka do kraja i da me nikad nije oprao očaj, iako bih se povremeno izgubila od zdripanih bolova (u prvom porodu; u drugom čak ni to). Ili mi se samo čini  :? Je li moguće tranziciju tako potpuno izbaciti iz sjećanja? Ili ih neke žene ne dožive?

----------


## Fidji

Prvi porod (drip) - ne sjećam se tranzicije. Vjerojatno je drip uzrok.

Drugi porod (bez intervencija) - točno znam kad sam je prošla, ali u tom trenu nisam mogla osvijestiti da je to taj osjećaj.

----------


## Smokvica.

Da podignem malo temu..
Zanima me, meni se na dugom porodu dogodilo da su mi trudovi stali u trenutku kad su doktorica i babice došle i rekle ova je spremna  :Undecided: 
Otvarala sam se prirodno, bez intervencija, 5 sati, prošla fazu promišljanja na suicid  :Laughing:  , i onda kad je trebalo tiskat, ja nisam osjećala nikakav pritisak niti trud.. one su vidile ma ctgu da trud dolazi i rekle mi da tiskam, al ja nikakav nagon nisam osjetila i očito nisam nit mogla pravilno tiskati. Iz toga su njih tri zaključile da to "neće ići", jedna me recnula, druga nalegla na trbuh, tolko jako da sam tek tad ispustila glas otkad sam došla u rađaonu.. i  u dva poteza mala je bila van.
Mene dan danas muči jesu li.one to opravdano napravile ili su me se jednostavno htjele što prije riješit. Kolko dugo je uopće ok da se pričeka nakon tranzicije do samog izgona ? Pretpostavljam dok je ctg ok da nikakve intervencije nisu potrebne..

----------

